# Hackberry Canker--vicious but unnamed



## treeseer (May 30, 2009)

Pics are from Montreal, disease has been intensifying. No codit, no clue. Appears fatal on any but juvenile trees.

:help:


----------



## D Mc (May 30, 2009)

Guy, The pictures you show are all of city trees. Are any of the outlying trees in the more forested areas showing similar symptoms?

Dave


----------



## treeseer (May 30, 2009)

D Mc said:


> Guy, The pictures you show are all of city trees. Are any of the outlying trees in the more forested areas showing similar symptoms?
> 
> Dave


good question; not that i have heard form but then the only forester i talked to was urban. he did say that it was in park trees as well as street trees. i will look for this disease in more native surroundings too.

assuming it is found to be strictly urban, what then? i will be inspecting them in a couple days.

i have seen similar cankering in red maple--near fatal--and to water oak, which is holding it to a standstill so far. never saw it in a nother kind of celtis


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 30, 2009)

This is not related to canker, but what is up w/ the Hackberry trees in central IL?...They have lost there leaves and look sickly...I have seen several trees this way?...


----------



## treeseer (May 31, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> This is not related to canker,


Are you sure? 

post a pic


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like a hostile environment for any tree.
Whats pathologist say?

"Even slight injury to the trunk and branches can initiate extensive decay inside the tree. If you use this tree, locate it where it will be protected from mechanical injury. Best for low-use areas such as along the edge of woods or in an open lawn, not for along streets. The tree is very susceptible to damage in an ice storm." 
-Edward F. Gilman and Dennis G. Watson, Celtis occidentalis - Common Hackberry, USDA Forest Service Fact Sheet ST-140


----------



## treeseer (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm thanks for the link ww. saw one with an injury totally occluded, next to a dead one. no injury noted, and the canker extends longitudinally as much as laterally. i collected a weird little conk on one today. will post pics of that soon, and a cookie of a stump.

Not confident of finding a culprit


----------

